# Favorite Chocolate?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought that since KB had a tea thread, maybe a chocolate thread worked too.

My personal favorite? Lemon Creme from:
http://www.ethelm.com


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I like Dove Dark Chocolate


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I thought that since KB had a tea thread, maybe a chocolate thread worked too.
> 
> My personal favorite? Lemon Creme from:
> http://www.ethelm.com


Have you ever gone on the tour of the Ethel M. factory? We did several years ago and it was very interesting (and we got free chocolate at the end.)

My favorite:

http://www.sees.com/prod.cfm/Milk_Chocolates/Milk_Chocolate_Bordeaux


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I like Dove Dark Chocolate


I second that! And a couple times a year they have the dark chocolate truffles...yummy! I always ask for a box for V-day. Have you tried the caramels? The raspberry ones are awsome! UUgh, there goes my diet. I am totally craving now, thanks a lot!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Our favorite stop in Vegas is a tour of the factory there. YEARS ago (18+?)... Hubby and I were taking a tour and got invited to be part of a taste test for the (at the time) new raspberry cream, solid or creamy, with or without seeds, sweeter or tarter... had to fill out a little card telling which ones we liked and why...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kinda like Harry and David Dark Chocolate Rasperry Truffles.

But my favorite will always start with Dark Chocolate.

Just sayin.......


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The lemon creams I like are dark chocolate, and a divine tart lemon filing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Callebaut for filled chocolates... My favorite bar of chocolate is Dagoba milk.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This time of year (summer) my favorite chocolate treat is walking the 2 blocks from my house to the Rita's Water Ice shop and ordering a "Blendini" with vanilla water ice, chocolate frozen custard, and crushed Oreo. Mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh great.  Now I gotta go get some choclit......................
got a TJ bar in the cupboard.  Here I come!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

endangered species - bat, green and black, and i think its called Fair Trade. All these are very dark chocolate  (70+%)
Sylvia


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I love ethel M for eating. For baking I love Valrhona, especially their cocoa powder.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like Lindt chocolate. I also like Ritter bars from Germany.

L


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Anthon Berg, on the rare occasions I can get it. Marzipan Mit Plum In Madeira, coated--or as the French put it so well, enrobed--with dense, delicous chocolate darkness. There are other variations, like Apricot In Brandy and Cherry In Rum. The website is a sensuous must-see:http://www.anthonberg.com/Default.aspx?ID=4337

CK


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We need a poll, because it looks like most of us are dark chocolate fans.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

My favorite commercial chocolate is from a local store, Halletts.  There is also a great chocolatier at the craft fair I go to twice a year.  But (and I'm going to do some bragging here) my most favoriteist chocolates are the ones I make because I can adjust the recipes.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

imallbs,
chocolate recipes?  You have chocolate recipes?  Didn't your mother ever teach you to share?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

his/her name is "Im all bs" should we believe him/her?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

We have a place here in Saint Louis called Merb's Candies.  Their chocolate is wonderful.  In the fall, they have the BEST Caramel Apples.  They only have the apples from October to Thanksgiving (believe me, I get my share during that short period of time).


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Dark chocolate all the way


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

There is a place in Ohio's Amish country (Holmes County) called Coblentz Chocolates that is my favorite. They have the BEST chocolate covered strawberries but they only have them a couple of weekends every year- usually Sweetest Day and Valentines Day. Their other chocolate is really good too. 
http://www.coblentzchocolates.com/


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I like Lindt chocolate. I also like Ritter bars from Germany.
> 
> L


Oh my, yes! Add in a Toblerone bar and See's marzipan and those are my favorite - I can't pick one. But honestly, I love it all. But only if it's _real _ chocolate.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> imallbs,
> chocolate recipes? You have chocolate recipes? Didn't your mother ever teach you to share?


Of course my mother taught me to share.  I like sharing.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Cadbury Creme eggs.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My favorite chocolates are from Godiva... especially their special edition chocolates - The G Collection








The assortment includes Lemon Drop, Tart Raspberry, Bananas Foster, Apple Pie, Tahitian Vanilla, P.B. & Jam, Salted Caramel, Caramel Macchiato, and more. They are handcrafted and pretty to look at. The chocolate is all dark. My DD gives me one every year for Christmas and since the hubby doesn't like dark chocolate, they are all mine!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Angela said:



> My favorite chocolates are from Godiva... especially their special edition chocolates - The G Collection


Angela, those look fantastic! You know, I've been working a lot and really deserve a nice treat, espeically since I haven't gone over my budget this month for kindle books...

I like dark chocolate, too, but have found that not all dark chocolate is equal. Currently I am enjoying a 70% cocoa bar made by Laura Secord. My hubby picked some up for me when he was in Canada.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Evil, evil, evil people.

First of all, I love the Amish area of Holmes County, Ohio. In fact, my girlfriend and her daughter are there today. Wanted me to join them, but I have the grandsons. I normally get out there a couple times a year. I'm only a little over an hour away.

I am also a dark chocolate person. Yummy.

My favorite place is http://www.holls.com/ . They are all hand dipped chocolates. They have a showroom with displays of all the chocolates. You have a person walk around with you and tell them what you want in your customized box of chocolates. After I pick out my chocolates I drive across the river to Marietta, Ohio and go to my favorite winery. Get a couple of bottles that go with my chocolates.

deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I love chocolate and wine together. You know, Deb, if we ever meet in person I think we'll get along just fine.  

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> Evil, evil, evil people.
> 
> First of all, I love the Amish area of Holmes County, Ohio. In fact, my girlfriend and her daughter are there today. Wanted me to join them, but I have the grandsons. I normally get out there a couple times a year. I'm only a little over an hour away.
> 
> ...


My favorite Amish place is Charm, OH.
Not just because of the name, either.
But the name does say it all.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> his/her name is "Im all bs" should we believe him/her?


lol


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> his/her name is "Im all bs" should we believe him/her?


And I live in the "Scam Capital of America"
Guess you can't trust anybody these days


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I thought that since KB had a tea thread, maybe a chocolate thread worked too.
> 
> My personal favorite? Lemon Creme from:
> http://www.ethelm.com


Friends' mom works there. Yummy. I always leave their house with a box of chocolate. I hear that they have a LOT of free chocolate the night they open the christmas light of their catus garden outside where the tour area ends. I got ask bff about the detail. XD


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> Evil, evil, evil people.
> 
> First of all, I love the Amish area of Holmes County, Ohio. In fact, my girlfriend and her daughter are there today. Wanted me to join them, but I have the grandsons. I normally get out there a couple times a year. I'm only a little over an hour away.
> 
> ...


LOL-I was there yesterday! Just enjoyed a Ritz peanut butter sandwich covered in chocolate from there. Do you ever go to Breitenbach? It's another one of my favorites.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I really like chocolate, but I hardly eat it, so I don't have a favorite, nor do I know which brands taste better than others.

I will try some of your favorites here and give them a taste test.

Sailor


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh Sailor, there are definitely some chocolates that are better than others.  

Aravis, OMG, my best friend was there yesterday.  If you were there when there were two women with three adorable little girls, who were probably acting very loud and upset because they didn't want to be there, that would be them.  LOL.   I LOVE Breitenbach.   
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

drenee- My hubby is on vacation and we spent the whole day there yesterday. We got chocolate and cheese and went to lunch at Der Dutchman. We go there quite a bit, it is only about an hour from where we live. We didn't get to go to Breitenbach, though. We were low on time. Luckily for me, there is a store right around the corner from my house that sells my favorite Breitenbach.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you about an hour north, 'cause I'm about an hour south.  How funny is that?
I love to go to the cross stitch shop.  It was called The Stitching House, but I believe it's changed hands and name.  
There is a couple of places around here that sell their wines as well, but only a selected few.  
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> Are you about an hour north, 'cause I'm about an hour south. How funny is that?
> I love to go to the cross stitch shop. It was called The Stitching House, but I believe it's changed hands and name.
> There is a couple of places around here that sell their wines as well, but only a selected few.
> deb


No, I'm about an hour southwest. I actually went to The Stitching House yesterday.  I got a really cool Marjorlein Bastin pattern and a sampler with a bird on it. I also got some great oatmeal fabric.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't go by the Godiva store without getting one of those hand dipped chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I normally do not come out of The Stitching House without a couple of new projects.  Which I absolutely do not need.  

The oatmeal fabric sounds interesting.  What count?
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been posting on the tea thread and have decided to go to a Teavana store today.  Looked up the mall information and guess what; it's right beside a Godivas!!!  I will be having myself a good time today.  It's off to shop for chocolates and tea.
deb


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Anything and everything dark - dense, dark, bittersweet, yummy!  I also keep bags of double-dutch dark cocoa and black cocoa around to turn everything like puddings, pies, cookies, whatever, as dark as possible.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

In terms of main stream chocolate that can be picked up from the grocery stores ... I would pick Lindt and Ferro Rocher (both the chocolate kind and coconut kind)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Scharffen Berger chocolate (both milk and dark) is one of my favorites.  It's domestic, from San Francisco.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Russian Chocolate is really good.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll take just plain ordinary DARK baking chocolate!  I don't like all the sugar and other stuff included, just give me chocolate.  And believe it or not Mexico does not have decent chocolate   unless it is imported


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

And believe it or not Mexico does not have decent chocolate   unless it is imported  
[

Neither does China....................


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I can't go by the Godiva store without getting one of those hand dipped chocolate covered strawberries.


I think when I was maybe in junior high or somewhere around that age, Campbell's Soup bought Godiva. My father, who worked for Campbell's his entire professional life, used to occasionally bring home bags of Godiva chocolate from the company store. These were probably about 2 or 3 pound bags of broken or otherwise cosmetically imperfect chocolate, but it still _tasted_ perfect.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Scharffen Berger chocolate (both milk and dark) is one of my favorites. It's domestic, from San Francisco.


They have a fun factory tour in Berkeley. Yum!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ghirardelli (sp?) has factory tours in SF!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I enjoyed my first visit to a Godiva shop yesterday.  I got two covered strawberries.  One in dark chocolate and one in white chocolate.  I picked out 6 or 7 truffles.  Key Lime, Lemon, and I'm not sure which other ones I got.  Very good.  
deb


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Ghirardelli (sp?) has factory tours in SF!


I've been there at least 100 times and never knew they had tours. Where's the tour? They must be at a different location than Ghirardelli Square.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I've been there at least 100 times and never knew they had tours. Where's the tour? They must be at a different location than Ghirardelli Square.


I was just in SF over Memorial Day weekend and didn't even make it to Ghirardelli Sq, let alone any tours. I did stop by the Sharffen Berger store at the Ferry Building though


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

The bestest chocolate in the world  IMO


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Oh, I love chocolate and wine together. You know, Deb, if we ever meet in person I think we'll get along just fine.
> 
> L


Leslie and Deb -- my favorite quote:

Life is not a journey in which to arrive at the grave
in a pristine, perfectly preserved body.
But rather one in which we should slide in sideways,
With chocolate in one hand,
a glass of wine in the other,
in an old completely worn out, used up body,
shouting "WOO HOO" as we go.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> I normally do not come out of The Stitching House without a couple of new projects. Which I absolutely do not need.
> 
> The oatmeal fabric sounds interesting. What count?
> deb


18 count. It's so much softer than the fabric that I usually buy. I love it. I wish I'd bought more.

And, to stay on topic, I also love Ghirardelli's Peppermint bark.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with most of the folks that dark chocolate is the best.  My favorite "regular" candy bar is a Milky Way Midnight.  Today I found a Lindt 70% cacao bar with chocolate mousse and orange filling - dark chocolate and orange is such a wonderful combination IMHO.  I also picked up Starbucks Chai Truffles which I hadn't seen before - milk chocolate, but yummy!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think my fave is the Lindt extra-dark truffles, in the black bag.  I love Milky Way Midnight, too, crebel.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

crebel said:


> I also picked up Starbucks Chai Truffles which I hadn't seen before - milk chocolate, but yummy!


I love Chai. Gonna have to hit Sbx tomorrow and see if they have them to try.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I love Chai. Gonna have to hit Sbx tomorrow and see if they have them to try.


If they don't have them at the Starbucks, I actually found mine at Wal-Mart (no Sbux for 90 miles).


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

My favorite chocolate candy bar is Milky Way's Midnight bar...Ghiradelli's (sp) hot chocolate and Nestle white chocolate pretzels and any Hostess cake product that involves chocolate this makes want to go home...vw

Edited by wife so that I don't appear to write like I have a THICK accent!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Just had some friends bring me back some dark chocolate form Trader Joe's.  Never heard of TJ - so I was in for a treat!  Had to hide from my DH and will have to be very slow in eating since it will be at least another year before they go back    Wonderful stuff


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Question Dona.  Is it not possible to have things delivered to where you are, or is it that it's expensive to ship out of country?  Just curious.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Love DOVE, those cute little foil wrapped packages they have out around Christmas time.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My husband's sister and aunt arrived yesterday for our daughter's HS graduation today.  They always bring us Fannie Mays from Chicago.  Sat around last night and got into the Pixies, my husbands favorite.  Tonight we'll break open the mint meltaway box, my favorite!  If only I didn't have to share!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> Question Dona. Is it not possible to have things delivered to where you are, or is it that it's expensive to ship out of country? Just curious.
> deb


It is terribly expensive, you pay just about 100% duty on everything, and there is no guarantee you will get it either, particularly food stuff. Rice makers, tea makers, coffee makers, furgiddit, find a mule to bring it down. Also some places won't ship out of country and if they do, the shipping costs are astronomical. You learn to do with substitutes or without or wait until you go NOB (north of the border), but it not a bad life here at all.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Angela said:


> My favorite chocolates are from Godiva... especially their special edition chocolates - The G Collection


I'm with you. Now if someone could post some chocolate recipes that we can make in our rice cookers....


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Favorite Chocolate?


LOL - an uneaten one? Joseph Schmidt is wonderful: http://www.artisanconfection.com/stores/josephschmidt/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just logged onto the Schmidt site and it says they are out of business.  That's not good.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hershey's Special Dark for a regular candy bar.

M&Ms, dark chocolate, because 10 of them are only one Weight Watcher point 

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> I just logged onto the Schmidt site and it says they are out of business. That's not good.
> deb


That is a crying shame. They had the best truffles ever. 

Apparenlty Hershey bought them and then closed them. Now I mad.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Schmidt_Confections


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> That is a crying shame. They had the best truffles ever.
> 
> Apparenlty Hershey bought them and then closed them. Now I mad.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Schmidt_Confections


You're exactly right! Crying shame!

I have fond memories of going shopping with my Mom and getting a Joseph Schmidt truffle at the Walnut Creek Norstrom while listening to the piano player.  It was part of our shopping tradition when I was a teen.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love sees chocolates and their candy butterscotch and vanilla suckers


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I thought that since KB had a tea thread, maybe a chocolate thread worked too.
> 
> My personal favorite? Lemon Creme from:
> http://www.ethelm.com


Any "Godiva" Product.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anybody ever tried the hand dipped chocolate ice cream bar at the Costco food court?  It is to die for!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Has anybody ever tried the hand dipped chocolate ice cream bar at the Costco food court? It is to die for!


No, but Costco carries Ghirardelli!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Cash Pawley said:


> Any "Godiva" Product.


Exactly!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

6.99
One of the women on my cross stitch forum spoke about this book, and series. She said the recipes were good. She had made chocolate french toast with a recipe from this book. 
deb


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I love the title, Chocolate Dipped Death.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up some chocolate from a candy store at Grove City, PA outlets recently.  I don't recall the name of the store.  
They had a dark chocolate, pecans, caramel candy that went really well with the wine I picked up in North East, PA.  
deb


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Discovered this Lindt bar (A Touch of Sea Salt) at World Market last week and I'm hooked! It's weird, but the little bit of salt makes the chocolate taste more intense.
http://www.lindtusa.com/product-exec/product_id/353/category_id/5/nm/A_Touch_of_Sea_Salt_Bar


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my, that sounds interesting.  I may have to look for some of the Lindt with sea salt.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Discovered this Lindt bar (A Touch of Sea Salt) at World Market last week and I'm hooked! It's weird, but the little bit of salt makes the chocolate taste more intense.
> http://www.lindtusa.com/product-exec/product_id/353/category_id/5/nm/A_Touch_of_Sea_Salt_Bar


If you make hot cocoa from the recipe on the Hershey's can it calls for a bit of salt. I left it out once and it wasn't nearly as good. . . . . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> No, I'm about an hour southwest. I actually went to The Stitching House yesterday.  I got a really cool Marjorlein Bastin pattern and a sampler with a bird on it. I also got some great oatmeal fabric.


OMG - You can get cross-stitch patterns from Marjorlein Bastin?!? I LOVE her stuff!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Chocolate bars, Milka. Has been my favorite since I was a child. Of course I have to pay so much more for it here than I did in Germany. 
I used to have 5 bars in the fridge at all times. Milk chocolate and the hazelnut. Hmmmm. Or Nougat. Yum

Lindt is pretty good too. 

First time I bought chocolate here in the states I got a Hershey's bar and about spit it out. yikes. It burned my throat like crazy. I think its because european chocolate is dutch treated. Was not used to that harshness. I still can't eat them to this day. 

Dove isn't bad I found. Still a bit of a bite. I can eat the 85% Lindt and its still smooth as butter with none of that burn. It melts in the mouth. 

When I make hot chocolate, my favorite is Droste. I buy the powder at World market, 2 ts cocoa, 1-2 ts sugar mixed with a bit of milk, micro 30 seconds then fill the mug with milk and stir, heat up together and enjoy  

I miss Mozart Kugeln from Austria, I miss a lot of really good chocolate. Even if I find some of it at World Market or other stores, its just so expensive. 

Oh, I just found out Target carries Merci, really really good stuff.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Lindt is pretty good too.


Yum.... Sprengel is good too, but I never see that here for some reason.



Atunah said:


> First time I bought chocolate here in the states I got a Hershey's bar and about spit it out. yikes. It burned my throat like crazy. I think its because european chocolate is dutch treated. Was not used to that harshness. I still can't eat them to this day.


They always taste stale to me.  I think the different taste is from the different sweetener too (corn syrup instead of sugar), as well as the cocoa. They do make one called the Symphony bar which is much better than the regular stuff.



Atunah said:


> When I make hot chocolate, my favorite is Droste. I buy the powder at World market, 2 ts cocoa, 1-2 ts sugar mixed with a bit of milk, micro 30 seconds then fill the mug with milk and stir, heat up together and enjoy


That's an interesting way of making it, adding most of the milk _after_ microwaving -- I'm going to try that!



Atunah said:


> Oh, I just found out Target carries Merci, really really good stuff.


REALLY?? And there's a Target less than five miles from my house... and I have to run errands over in that direction today anyway...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Merci at Target - will have to look for that.
Is Milka a chocolate bar or what?  Where do you find that?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can only find the Milka bars here. None of the other Milka goodies. They carry them at H.E.B which is our grocery here in San Antonio. Unfortunately they are even more expensive now, They used to be like 1.50 per bar, now they are over 2 bucks.










That makes sense about the corn syrup I guess. But something is horribly wrong with that Hersheys bar. It doesn't even taste like chocolate, stale yes that is exactly how it tastes. Like a old bar you forget about in the cupboard and find 3 years later and out of desperation and lack of anything else in the house dive in anyway lol.

Yeah, the Merci is with the praline stuff at our Target. Where they have the Roche balls and stuff. They taste like pralines and I love the different chocolates in one box. Coffee, yum yum, nougat, dark, marzipan. Sigh. Its 4.99 here for the box. 









Target used to have Milka here too, now they don't carry it anymore. Ritter Sport is pretty good too if you can find that one. But nothing beats a nicely cooled piece of Milka that melts in your mouth.

The reason I make my hot chocolate like that is just the way you would make it in the pan. You heat the sugar with the cocoa and a bit milk first and bring it to a bubble. That gives it the european coffee house flavor. Then you add the milk and heat it up while stirring. I make the short cut for the micro and the 30 seconds will bubble the sugar/cocoa/milk paste like mixture nicely before adding the rest of the milk and heating it all. I just find dutch processed cocoa to taste best and I like the Droste. The Hershey's cocoa doesn't taste as good to me.

I really had to cut back on chocolate though as I have GERD. I used to eat chocolate by bars, not pieces lol.

Now I found out I was missing Magnesium as a supplement because of the chocolate cravings.

I still have to have it though, but now I saver it longer.

Here, check on this german goodie sites and weep. Look at all the Milka goodies. But the prices 

http://gdcom.stores.yahoo.net/sweets-chocolates.html


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a new favorite... Chuao Chocolatier's Firecracker: Dark Chocolate Bar with Chilpotle & Salt.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Like a old bar you forget about in the cupboard and find 3 years later and out of desperation and lack of anything else in the house dive in anyway lol.


LOL! Yep, been there... 



Atunah said:


> I just find dutch processed cocoa to taste best and I like the Droste. The Hershey's cocoa doesn't taste as good to me.


A couple of years or so ago Hershey came out with a version they called "European processed" (same box, very slightly different label). I've only used it for baking, so I don't know whether it's as good as Droste. But that might be worth a try.



Atunah said:


> Here, check on this german goodie sites and weep. Look at all the Milka goodies. But the prices
> http://gdcom.stores.yahoo.net/sweets-chocolates.html


Ooohhhh.... <sigh> <drool>.... but I'm so glad that they don't carry my seasonal favorite (Bahlsen's Lebkuchenherzen), else I'd be ordering a case... the local German deli, as overpriced as it is, used to carry those, but they've now switched to some inferior brand.  (BTW their product list for mail-order is at http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=ddj7m476_137fcpjx6 , in case you're looking for something specific.)

I'm so glad I don't have any chocolate in the house, this thread is giving me choco-cravings!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought some Ghirardelli Intense Dark Midnight Reverie 86% cacao chocolate today.  Haven't tried it yet.  Using a little self control . . . however long that lasts.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I bought some Ghirardelli Intense Dark Midnight Reverie 86% cacao chocolate today. Haven't tried it yet. Using a little self control . . . however long that lasts.


Self-control, uh-huh  .... be sure to let us know how long it lasted...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Still haven't . . . .

Segment on Nightline tonight was on the growing of cacao and the production of chocolate in Venezuela.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> hey came out with a version they called "European processed" (same box, very slightly different label). I've only used it for baking, so I don't know whether it's as good as Droste. But that might be worth a try.


They discontinued that one a while back. I had tried it, it was much better than the regular Hershey's, not quite as good as Droste, but it was much more cost effective. But alas, its gone. They replaced it with what they call "special Dark", which is just the hershey's but darker, at least in color lol. Maybe there wasn't the market, but I doubt it. Many people have to order dutch process and they had a product in the grocery stores easy to get. People are still complaining on the internet about them discontinuing it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh...  I didn't know.  

I had bought it a few times and was planning to do so again...  too bad.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, it really is. It was a decent dutch for a great price that could be had at the regular grocer. What were they thinking. 

Most of the time I have to order online as World market doesn't stock the Droste all the time and they don't have any other powder outside the already premixed hot chocolate that have way to much sugar in them. Of course it costs more online 

I am sucking on a 85% dark Lindt at the moment while I sip a cup of Houjicha Tea. 

That's the beauty of really dark chocolate, the craving is satisfied more quickly, well mostly lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If there's a Trader Joe's near you, you could try their "sipping chocolate"...  it does have some sugar in it already, but as I recall it isn't as sweet as the usual mixes  --  only tried it twice though, and most of the tin is still sitting here.

The directions on the tin seem inaccurate (3 tablespoons of the cocoa in 1/3 cup of milk! )  so you might have to experiment with that; I forget what proportions I used.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I miss Mozart Kugeln from Austria, I miss a lot of really good chocolate. Even if I find some of it at World Market or other stores, its just so expensive.


I'm not a huge chocolate fan, but do love the Mozart since tasting it in Salzburg and get it every Christmas (and other occasions) for my familu at World market.

I also like the nice Euro chocolate & hazelnut together and used to pick up sleeves of "Chocolate Bombs" at the Harrod's shops at Heathrow when flying in and out of London every month or so. I wonder if they still sell them??


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> If there's a Trader Joe's near you, you could try their "sipping chocolate"... it does have some sugar in it already, but as I recall it isn't as sweet as the usual mixes -- only tried it twice though, and most of the tin is still sitting here.
> 
> The directions on the tin seem inaccurate (3 tablespoons of the cocoa in 1/3 cup of milk! ) so you might have to experiment with that; I forget what proportions I used.


No Trader Joe here in Texas, no ALDI either, no nothing good down here .

Milka makes a hot chocolate mix too , just can't get it here of course. The mixes I grew up with have way less sugar in them than the stuff they sell here. I bought a couple here once and it was like drinking melted sugar, can't even taste the chocolate. That's why I started making it from scratch. Would be convenient though to have one already made. I keep looking.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Angela said:


> I have a new favorite... Chuao Chocolatier's Firecracker: Dark Chocolate Bar with Chilpotle & Salt.


I saw a "chili" chocolate bar at the store today and wondered who would eat that...well, getting a little closer to answering that question


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Lindt Cherry and Chili










and

Godiva Raspberry filled Starfish


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NathanHenrion said:


> I saw a "chili" chocolate bar at the store today and wondered who would eat that...well, getting a little closer to answering that question


*Raises hand* Me! I want that cherry and chili one KindleChickie posted!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Lindt Cherry and Chili


Mmmmmmm, Lindt's take on Mexican mole (mo-lay) sauce?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have an active dislike for anything Cherry, but Lindt makes Dark chocolate and chili (without the cherry) that is wonderful, I keep several bars around, yummy


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

For everyday eating chocolate, I like Green & Black's white chocolate and Valrhona milk chocolate. I'm not a fan of dark chocolate.

If I want to take out a second mortgage and splurge, I love Christopher Elbow, especially the Venezuelan Spiced Caramel and Rosemary Caramel, and Vosges Chocolates, who makes a truffle with taleggio cheese...my favorite.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Angela said:


> My favorite chocolates are from Godiva... especially their special edition chocolates - The G Collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to eat them all! I'm a chocolate FREAK! Godiva, Lindt, Dove, Hershey's Dark, Nestle, Toblerone, Giandor...I could go on and on. My current favorite is Lindt Intense Orange (talk about a mouth-gasm!):








I think I have to go buy some now...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the Lindt Intense Orange.  I like to freeze it.  
deb


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

drenee said:


> I love the Lindt Intense Orange. I like to freeze it.
> deb


That's a genius idea, Deb!  I'm so doing that the next time I buy it (like, later today).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^I agree with both of you, Lindt Intense Orange is the best and from the freezer sounds great, I've added it to my grocery list for later this morning.  I'm thinking frozen chocolate with a cup of hot coffee sounds perfect for a rainy day.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have now tried the Ghirardelli 86% cocoa chocolate.  First piece (quarter of the bar)...too bitter.  Second piece the next night...better.  I think I like it.  Still have half the bar to go.  I want more.  It's good for ya.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Bought more today.  This time Lindt 85% cocoa chocolate.  Yum!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I love milk chocolate... Merci and Godiva~~~mmm heavenly.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I go mental for white chocolate.  Or chocolate covered marzipan.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

favorite chocolate....can't decide cuz it depends on my day. Trader joe's truffles and dark chocolate are my usual choices. On occassion, big brother and I could go out in the middle in the night in search of KitKats to go with a good at-house movie marathon


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My dad made a great fudge when I was growing up.  
I would ask him to make it now, but he's diabetic,
and that just seems mean.  
deb


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

crebel said:


> I'm thinking frozen chocolate with a cup of hot coffee sounds perfect for a rainy day.


It sure does!!! Why does everyone have all the good ideas before I do?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

drenee said:


> My dad made a great fudge when I was growing up.
> I would ask him to make it now, but he's diabetic,
> and that just seems mean.
> deb


Why don't you just ask for the recipe? Then you could share it with us....


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

marianner said:


> Why don't you just ask for the recipe? Then you could share it with us....


I love this idea!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I saw a "chili" chocolate bar at the store today and wondered who would eat that...well, getting a little closer to answering that question


I thought the same thing when I first saw the dark chocolates with peppers, but once I finally tried them, I love them! There is something about the slightly sweet, spicy taste that nothing else compares, too. I really like it with coffee or a cup of tea.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't had the chance to try the chili/pepper & chocolate yet (not for lack of trying to find them), but I did just find very nice Lindor Stracciatella Truffles, a White Truffle with cocoa nibs inspired by "cookies 'n cream" ice cream.

I saw that Lindt also has a Lindor Holiday Spice Truffle set out this year reminiscent of pumpkin pie, these truffles are milk chocolate with cinnamon and coriander flavored centers...but I haven't seen them either.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Godive has 4 holiday star flavors this year...

Aztec Hot chocolate (our chocolate and chili crowd seems to be growing)
Holiday Spice (it tastes a bit odd to me, can't describe it)
Almond Shortbread (sort of marzipany flavored, and my favorite)
Twilight Mint (self-explanatory)


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

A refrigerated bar of Cote d'Or (Belgian) is perhaps my favorite for a simple milk chocolate bar.
There's a great chocolate factory in Brugges, Belgium.  Their chocolate is delicious!

Ritter Sport Alpenmilch and Milk Chocolate are very rich and tasty; it's amazing how two milks can taste so different.

On a similar note, I miss a cereal (yes, a cereal) that I got when we lived in Germany called Nestle Fitness Chocolate with chunks of chocolate in it.  It was much tastier than any of the similar US cereals.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Speaking of chocolate, does anyone have a fudge recipe that they love?  I would love to make some chocolate fudge - not pumpkin, peanut butter, etc. - chocolate!

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a good recipe on the condensed milk cans as I recall . . . .probably also available on line.  Actually, I think I've seen it as a kit in the store:  one box has the chocolate chips, milk, etc.  You just add things like butter.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

That's the best fudge... yum!  I got Cella cherries for Christmas... been busy eating them and trying to keep the crew out of em... got some Dove and some kisses too... chocolate I mean.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As they were hijacking the Grammar pet peeves thread with chocolate, Ann mentioned a chocolate thread should be started, I knew we had one so digging this up so they can move their hijack over to here... 
Ann? Please?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You are right.
Not only should we attempt to have only 1 thread dedicated to chocolate (although it is appropriate anytime, anywhere IMHO), but that thread has enough trouble staying focused.

Over the holidays wandered into a Harry and David's and bought some truffles.
Ummm.

Just sayin....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Used new find, O'Reilly's White Chocolate Liqueur, in our Irish coffee last night - yummy and dirt cheap at World Market.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Found out the day before yesterday that lots of the imported chocolates and cookies at World Market are 50-70% off until they're gone...  pretty much all the ones that are remotely Christmas-related.  Gift box of marzipan, usually around $11, was $3 and change.  Seasonal coffee flavors too, and cocoa.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Found out the day before yesterday that lots of the imported chocolates and cookies at World Market are 50-70% off until they're gone... pretty much all the ones that are remotely Christmas-related. Gift box of marzipan, usually around $11, was $3 and change. Seasonal coffee flavors too, and cocoa.


Dang, I wish we had a World Market near here. It was Cost Plus when I was a kid in N. Calif. I loved/love that place.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Dang, I wish we had a World Market near here. It was Cost Plus when I was a kid in N. Calif. I loved/love that place.


It was always Cost Plus here until it became more en vogue to be "World Market". It can be a dangerous place for some of us...who have hubbies from the UK who were thrilled to find their favorite chokkie bars available. Like their furniture, too - BUT no king-size beds.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for starting this thread, BTackitt.

My favorite sign is at  the Ethel M Las Vegas factory:

Did you know Ethel M has a twelve-step program for chocoholics?
"Never be more than 12 steps from some chocolate."

My favorite chocalate lately is rather mundane,  but delicious.  Hershey's "nuggets", in the dark chocolate/almond version.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I wish we still had a World Market here - they shut it down Christmas 2008.  It was a sad day...

When I lived in Chicago, I was about one block away from Vosges Chocolate.  Their champagne truffle was the reason I joined a gym...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the nuggets with almonds and toffe bits.  and I just had a yummy chocolate with raspberry vodka.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

marianner said:


> Why don't you just ask for the recipe? Then you could share it with us....


I have asked and he is looking. I will post it as soon as I get it.
deb


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to admit that one of my favorite ways to eat chocolate is to combine a handful of plain M & M's with a handful of raisins.  It is not very fancy, but it is yummy!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

HOT! 


Spoiler



It's c-c-coooooold


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, everyone, which sounds yummier:  Hot chocolate or Hot cocoa?  I think hot cocoa sounds yummier.  What do you think?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Hey, everyone, which sounds yummier: Hot chocolate or Hot cocoa? I think hot cocoa sounds yummier. What do you think?


Hot chocolate makes me think that I've melted the chocolate and am eating it...
Hot cocoas makes me think of the drink...


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Hot cocoa sounds cosier and yummier to me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The things you learn on KB! I always thought it was either just *cocoa *or *hot chocolate*.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I like the taste of hot chocolate better but the term hot cocoa does sound nicer.

Just realized it's only about 5 weeks till Valentines day.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

So it would seem cocoa might be the winner... I didn't realize there was really a difference, Rasputina, in taste.  I might change my mind.  But yes!! Valentines is around the corner and I have enough chocolate/cherry cordial Hershey's Kisses to last that long (left over from Christmas).  I have also bought some chocolate raspberry-filled hearts to put in one of my candy dishers.  I'm ready!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think San Francisco must be the ultimate chocolate city. Not only do they have Ghirardelli and Scharffen Berger, but they also have Recchiutti Chocolates, on the Pier at the Wharf. http://www.recchiuti.com/index.html My sister turned me on to this brand when she gave out a small box to every guest at her wedding. Heavenly!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Munson's Chocolates!

http://www.munsonschocolates.com/


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I second Recchiutti--they are heaven.  Every time I go to San Francisco, I go to the Ferry Building so I can buy their fleur de sel caramels and varietal boxes. Mmmm.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Recchiutti's Burnt Caramel Almonds & Hazelnuts are THE BEST!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BOZ said:


> My favorite sign is at the Ethel M Las Vegas factory:
> 
> Did you know Ethel M has a twelve-step program for chocoholics?
> "Never be more than 12 steps from some chocolate."


LOL!


----------



## Heranz (Jan 14, 2010)

I remember the time when my mother brought a Dove Dark Chocolate, the taste is definitely different. I spend my time exploring new chocolate cookie recipe and my specialty is various Fortune Cookies. Fortunately, I have a small bakery business, and I am selling various chocolate cookies. SEO Services


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe the end is near....just read that Kraft is set to takeover Britain's Cadbury!!! OH MY is all I can say!!!
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100119/ts_afp/britainusfoodtakeovercompanycadburykraft

What will we do without our Dairy Milk and Easter Creme Eggs??


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Maybe the end is near....just read that Kraft is set to takeover Britain's Cadbury!!! OH MY is all I can say!!!
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100119/ts_afp/britainusfoodtakeovercompanycadburykraft
> 
> What will we do without our Dairy Milk and Easter Creme Eggs??


I can't imagine they'd stop making those. How could they? Especially the Diary Milk bar which is the #1 seller in GB, according to the article you posted. I just hope they don't change the chocolate and wax it up like all the other American chocolate. Cadbury is much better quality than American stuff.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I can't imagine they'd stop making those. How could they? Especially the Diary Milk bar which is the #1 seller in GB, according to the article you posted. I just hope they don't change the chocolate and wax it up like all the other American chocolate. Cadbury is much better quality than American stuff.


At least Kraft makes Toblerone chocolate so they have an inkling of the confectionery business. On the other, if the quality is up there with Velveeta processed cheese then we are in trouble!!


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2009)

Bissinger's.

http://www.bissingers.com/

Soooooo so good. Best malted milk balls I've ever had EVER. They have a special running - buy 2 get 1 free, or buy 5 get 3 free with these products:
http://www.bissingers.com/category/120.html

They're spendy, but I do like to indulge sometimes.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

chellie said:


> Bissinger's.
> Soooooo so good. Best malted milk balls I've ever had EVER. They have a special running - buy 2 get 1 free, or buy 5 get 3 free with these products:
> http://www.bissingers.com/category/120.html
> They're spendy, but I do like to indulge sometimes.


Oooooh, I love MMBs and thought I was the only one.....hmmm, to order or not


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellie said:


> Bissinger's.
> 
> http://www.bissingers.com/
> 
> ...


Bissingers is our "home town" chocolatier!! They are right here in St Louis!
My DW is just about addicted to their caramels -- A good friend usually supplies her periodically for Christmas, BD's and such!
Being diabetic it is a very VERY dangerous place for me to go!


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Oooooh, I love MMBs and thought I was the only one.....hmmm, to order or not


These are soooo good!! Big thick layer of chocolate, and the malt center is delicate and crunchy, just melts in your mouth. I just ate a few last night - but just a few. I have to ration them or I'd chocolate myself to bankruptcy! 



Tip10 said:


> Bissingers is our "home town" chocolatier!! They are right here in St Louis!
> My DW is just about addicted to their caramels -- A good friend usually supplies her periodically for Christmas, BD's and such!
> Being diabetic it is a very VERY dangerous place for me to go!


I heard about them from a St Louis resident and I'm eternally grateful that they ship, because I haven't found malted milk balls this good anywhere around me! And now that you've mentioned the caramels, I'm going to have to restrain myself from ordering some. That sounds really good! *drool*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This seemed to be a good thread to bump with Valentine's Day just around the corner.  

I got my Godiva Chocolatier catalog in the mail.  Oh my, it's pure punishment looking at all of the wonderful pictures.  
deb


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I laughed at the subject of this thread - it's a joke among my family and friends.  I love M&Ms plain and peanut, but they have to be mixed together in the bowl.  So, periodically my husband or one of my son's friends comes and sits at my computer (where I keep the bowl - what was I thinking?!?) and eats only the peanut M&Ms!  That completely throws my system out of whack and then I have to go buy more to get the combination back on track.

Okay, now that I've actually typed this and read it, I realize that I need to get some help....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

austenfiend, that was my laugh for the day.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> I laughed at the subject of this thread - it's a joke among my family and friends. I love M&Ms plain and peanut, but they have to be mixed together in the bowl. So, periodically my husband or one of my son's friends comes and sits at my computer (where I keep the bowl - what was I thinking?!?) and eats only the peanut M&Ms! That completely throws my system out of whack and then I have to go buy more to get the combination back on track.
> 
> Okay, now that I've actually typed this and read it, I realize that I need to get some help....


And I thought I was a bit tightly wound........I used to only eat the green.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> I laughed at the subject of this thread - it's a joke among my family and friends. I love M&Ms plain and peanut, but they have to be mixed together in the bowl. So, periodically my husband or one of my son's friends comes and sits at my computer (where I keep the bowl - what was I thinking?!?) and eats only the peanut M&Ms! That completely throws my system out of whack and then I have to go buy more to get the combination back on track.
> 
> Okay, now that I've actually typed this and read it, I realize that I need to get some help....


Dont forget peanut butter one, melt in your mouth not in your hands


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

My mother would eat the plain MMs three at a time but only the same color. Would pour them out and sort by color. I think she had a system to eat them too - same order of colors but she has been gone a long time so I can't ask her. May be the source of MY OCD!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Too funny! I had only just found this thread, read the first two pages then skipped ahead to the last and just happened to be eating peanut M&M's!!! YUMMMMMMMM


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I only eat warm M&Ms. I warm them up in my hands until the shells start to crack, you can actally feel/hear them pop. Looks like M&Ms are the source of OCD for many people.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I got Shari Berries this morning for Valentines day.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG...I'm drooling.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Right now? Ferrero Rocher... I LOVE Hazelnut... I gotta eat them all up because Lent is right around the corner...


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I just tried a new chocolate yesterday - Ginger Crystallized in Dark Chocolate. SO good. http://www.chocolove.com/ginger_dark.htm


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

summerteeth said:


> I just tried a new chocolate yesterday - Ginger Crystallized in Dark Chocolate. SO good. http://www.chocolove.com/ginger_dark.htm


I love crystallized ginger, but have never combined it with chocolate - must try! I also use it in my turkey brine.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

KindleChickie, those strawberries look amazing!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Lindt chocolate


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

We have some great specialty chocolate stores in my part of the world, Vancouver, BC, but right now my favorite is simply the Madagascar dark chocolate bars I buy at Safeway. They're 70% cocoa  and are cheap and delicious!

Debra


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, I couldn't find the What's For Dinner Thread.  About 3 o'clock this afternoon, I got a chocolate craving.  It was bad.  Out to the kitchen to make a chocolate cake.  I know, but there really wasn't any other chocolate in the house.  So then I iced it with chocolate frosting.
Fixed DD her dinner, she left, DH is on his way home from the east coast, so I'm here alone.
So dinner was........ chocolate cake!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> So dinner was........ chocolate cake!


Bill Cosby says it's fine for breakfast. . . .why not dinner?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

That's called "breakfast for dinner".  People do it all the time!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bill Cosby says it's fine for breakfast. . . .why not dinner?


This was one of my favorite skits of his.. this.. and Noah.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, my parents had a Bill Cosby album and Noah was on it.  I loved it.  I bet my dad still has it.  
I need to look for it next time I'm there.
deb


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, I've been on a weird chocolate kick lately (hence the Sea Salt chocolate) and at the grocery store I picked up a candy bar called Firecracker.  It's by Chuao Chocolatier.  The description is Dark chocolate bar with chipotle, salt and popping candy.  I'm not sure if I like it or not.  The popping candy definitely makes me smile, but it's very strange.  Then when you finish eating the bite, there is definitely some heat in your mouth.  Anyone else tried these?


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I LOVE the Firecracker! I have been trying all types of "different" chocolate - mostly salt and chili. Now that dark chocolate is so good for you, I have an excuse.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Ok, I couldn't find the What's For Dinner Thread. About 3 o'clock this afternoon, I got a chocolate craving. It was bad. Out to the kitchen to make a chocolate cake. I know, but there really wasn't any other chocolate in the house. So then I iced it with chocolate frosting.
> Fixed DD her dinner, she left, DH is on his way home from the east coast, so I'm here alone.
> So dinner was........ chocolate cake!


I need no such excuses for eating chocolate cake for breakfast, lunch and/or dinner!  But I was delighted to learn that dark chocolate is actually part of the MUFA list for this new diet I'm doing. Great! I just had a piece of very dark organic 70% cocoa content from Green & Black's "made with fine Trinitario cocoa beans for an intense taste". It was yummy.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Have any of you checked out candyblog.net?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DF and I went grocery shopping one morning this week.  He picked up the dollar pack of Reese's Cups. 
When we got back to my place and unloaded my bags I told him I'd like to have one of the cups.
I opened it later that evening and was SHOCKED at how teeny it was.  I ate it in two bites.  
It's been a while since I've bought any candy bars, so I didn't realize they had decreased the size by half.
deb


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just discovered chocolate covered Peeps at the Cash n Carry. I got the dark chocolate covered ones and they are addicting.
http://www.slashfood.com/2010/03/01/just-born-unleashes-chocolate-covered-peeps/


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

Dove Milk Chocolate and Bliss Milk Chocolate are awesome, but at Easter time, it's all about the Cadbury mini milk chocolate eggs with pastel candy coating. loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove. especially during "that time" if you know what I mean, girls. lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I discovered Lindor Truffles white chocolate today.  
I had one.  I WANT MORE.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I discovered Lindor Truffles white chocolate today.
> I had one. I WANT MORE.
> deb


I always want more Lindor Truffles in any flavor!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I spent Saturday walking around downtown Asheville, NC with my daughter, her boyfriend, my youngest son and my fiance. At one point it was raining so we popped into the French Broad Chocolate Lounge. 
My daughter had a wonderful brownie with some cayenne and cinnamon, and I had truffles. My favorite was a strawberry and balsamic vinegar. It's an amazing little place.
http://www.exploreasheville.com/where-to-eat/dining-details/index.aspx?guid=5eb3a86b-79ae-4f48-8ade-63e2547a904c
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just saw this little quote from my cousin on FaceBook:

When life gives you lemons, throw them back and demand chocolate.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite chocolate is the brown kind.  Any maker, any flavor (milk, dark, etc.), just as long as it's brown.  I have no desire for white chocolate.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Godiva has some new stuff.  Key Lime Gems and Roasted Almond Gems.  And some of their ice cream parlor flavors in bar form.  I got hazelnut gelato and oranges and cream.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

best chocolate are Reese's and Kit Kats


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Frozen Kit Kats were my favorite as a kid.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I recently tried a bacon chocolate bar at a local wine shop.  It was surprisingly very good!  The salty bacon really complemented the sweet chocolate.

I like most chocolate, except white chocolate - they removed everything chocolate about it, so to me it tastes like wax.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DS and I were wandering Pier 39 in San Francisco today, and I found heaven... The Chocolate Heaven... we spent an hour in there, they had all SORTS of chocolates.. from handmade to all sorts of "name brands" I bought a small cooler bag there, and they packed my chocolates with a couple ice-packs, that are still frozen almost 11 hours later. Ds had one of their home made truffles, and said it was so rich he was having a problem eating it.. and this 17 yo. kid eats EVERYTHING... and stays very slender... Swim team and lifeguard...
Meanwhile I look at food and gain weight..


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

drenee said:


> I discovered Lindor Truffles white chocolate today.
> I had one. I WANT MORE.
> deb


I love those, and my wife calls them (and excuse me for being crude, but...)


Spoiler



c&m balls


.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I like Lindt chocolate. I also like Ritter bars from Germany.
> 
> L


I'm with you Leslie...love me some Lindt chocolate 

Sandy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Joel Arnold said:


> I love those, and my wife calls them (and excuse me for being crude, but...)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL. 
I found some Lindt bars of white chocolate, and they are not nearly as good as the truffles. That explains why there were on sale. 
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I gained a pound just reading this thread!  
Deb, that place in SC sounds amazing!  It's on my list of places to see one day!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My kids got me some chocolates from the French Broad Chocolate Lounge in Asheville, NC for my birthday.  
I'm saving them till my actual BD and have them instead of cake, with a glass of wine.
deb


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Darn, now I'm craving Hershey's dark chocolate and Lindt's white truffles ... anyone got any I can borrow?  

I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a truffle or dark chocolate today!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I actually thought of swooning when I tasted coconut M & M's, but then the Cherry Cordial Hershey's kisses came out at Christmas!! MMm.m,mgdsalkjgm.,cmb.,drroooooollll.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I love a lot of different types of chocolate. But my favorite is a nice chilled bowl of Jello chocolate pudding.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Over the counter:  See's Candies, the dark chocolate butter.  Yum.

I like to make my own chocolates too.  

I Love Chocolate!!!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

hmmm... thats a tough question

Cadbury Cream Eggs, delicious.

And my Thin Mints! I am addicted! And they only come around once a year... I'm out and have to wait till February.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://frenchbroadchocolates.com/shop/images/950/chocolate_truffle_strawberry_balsamic.JPG
http://frenchbroadchocolates.com/shop/images/971/chocolate_truffle_chai.JPG
http://frenchbroadchocolates.com/shop/hazelnut/
http://frenchbroadchocolates.com/shop/images/1007/chocolate_dark_chocolate_caramels_6.JPG
Tonight my favorite chocolates are from French Broad Chocolates in Asheville, NC. My daughter and youngest son got them for me for my birthday. 
deb


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

As long as it's brown, I'll eat almost anything chocolate (the darker the better). Not a white chocolate kind of girl.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> http://frenchbroadchocolates.com/shop/images/950/chocolate_truffle_strawberry_balsamic.JPG
> http://frenchbroadchocolates.com/shop/images/971/chocolate_truffle_chai.JPG
> http://frenchbroadchocolates.com/shop/hazelnut/
> http://frenchbroadchocolates.com/shop/images/1007/chocolate_dark_chocolate_caramels_6.JPG
> ...


My birthday is coming up in October. These look scrumpdillyishous. The hazelnut is a work of art. There is a little chocolate shop up in Fredricksburg, Tx, which is famous for Oktoberfest/Wurstfest in the German Hill Country. I had forgotten about it until I saw these pictures. I think I'm going to have to make a Birthday pilgrimage up to the Wurstfest and get me some of them there truffles. Ymmm.,dsmlkjblahjsdihgl.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I like the really dark kind.
Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Brendan, you have to post pictures of what you get, please.
deb


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

My favorite chocolate?  The one that's closest! 

See's...yum!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just found this thread.

Hands down, for me, the best chocolates are Fran's dark chocolate salted caramels!

http://www.franschocolates.com/


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Lindt Very Dark, especially the orange or raspberry flavored.  And I have to stop at the bank - in the grocery store - this afternoon.  Oh darn.  Wonder what will jump in my cart on the way out?


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I had the chance to take a chocolate-tasting class (think wine-tasting). It was fascinating and so cool!

I love Peter's Burgundy for dark (great for baking). For daily snacks, the jumbo Guittard milk chocolate chips rock.

But my all-time favorite chocolate bar is the Fazer milk chocolate bar in the blue wrapper from Finland. Dang, but Finland has good chocolate.

(I'm a total chocolate addict--I have a chocolate cookbook coming out in October. Not on Kindle, alas, only in hard copy. It's gonna rock: _Chocolate Never Faileth._)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought two pounds of milk chocolate Bordeaux while I was in Las Vegas. These are my absolute favorite chocolates of all time. Sadly, I can't get See's Candy here on the east coast except at Christmas and Easter (and even then, it's only the Bordeaux bars that I can get)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Godiva has new "dessert bakery" flavored truffles.  Red Velvet, Cheesecake, tiramisu, chocolate lava, carrot cake and strawberry tarte.

The tiramisu is my favorite, followed by the lava and cheesecake.  the red velvet doesn't do much for me, nor does the strawberry, and the carrot cake is too heavy on the ginger flavor.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

No joke. This stuff is gooooooooood! Just had one last night.


J.M.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I bought two pounds of milk chocolate Bordeaux while I was in Las Vegas. These are my absolute favorite chocolates of all time. Sadly, I can't get See's Candy here on the east coast except at Christmas and Easter (and even then, it's only the Bordeaux bars that I can get)


You went to Vegas and didn't take the tour of the Ethel M chocolate factory? and you have KIDS?? Woman Hie thee back. They will sing your praises forever.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> You went to Vegas and didn't take the tour of the Ethel M chocolate factory? and you have KIDS?? Woman Hie thee back. They will sing your praises forever.


LOL! I've done that tour a few times (Vegas Native here). I'm not as fond of Ethel M's, but hubs likes it. The BRATs weren't with me this trip and I only had a few minutes to stop at the See's shop on my way to the airport. There used to be one in the mall across from the hospital, but it wasn't there anymore.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't believe there are so many pages on favorite chocolates. I didn't read all of them, but I like dark chocolate and my favorite is Hershey's Bliss. My second favorite would be the dark chocolate Dove. I just bite off half and let it melt on my tongue and fill my tastebuds. When it's completely gone, I take the other half. Yum. 

I guess with so many chocoholics, maybe we should invest in the companies that make our favorite candy. That is, if anybody has any money to invest these days.

Joyce


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I bought two pounds of milk chocolate Bordeaux while I was in Las Vegas. These are my absolute favorite chocolates of all time. Sadly, I can't get See's Candy here on the east coast except at Christmas and Easter (and even then, it's only the Bordeaux bars that I can get)


You can get it shipped. http://www.sees.com/

I think there's a restriction on shipping during the summer months, because the heat will affect them. But you can get your See's fix without waiting for the holidays.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I found it Scarlet (Slightly Pink Like Whites Washed with a Red Sock)!!

Chocolate threads should never fade away.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I found it Scarlet (Slightly Pink Like Whites Washed with a Red Sock)!!
> 
> Chocolate threads should never fade away.


but you didn't post anything about new chocolate!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I went HERE today:


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm..I haven't had breakfast yet, but have a feeling I know what I will be having!

I love Green & Black's organic chocolate bars.  My current favourite (I think because I can only get it in the US and I am in Canada) is milk chocolate with caramelized peanuts and a "hint of sea salt".  I usually prefer dark chocolate, but this one is really good.  I also like the Lindt dark chocolate with roasted almonds and sea salt.  

My favourite convenience store bar is Wunderbar.  We were in the States recently though, and I had a Watchamacallit (another one I can't find here) and I remembered I really like those too!  Common denominator in both of these is peanut butter, caramel and crispy things...yum!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oct. 28th was Nat'l Chocolate Day... *sigh* Happy Belated!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Amedei drinking chocolate. It's hot chocolate heaven in a cup.

http://www.amedei-us.com/products/hot_chocolate_classic_106.aspx


----------



## Casey W (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty much any and all except: Dark chocolate with more than 50% cocoa. European chocolate is great, but hard to get a hold of... and even harder to last


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Chocolate with toffee is my favorite.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

T.L. Haddix,

Now that I've had time to come back and read through this thread again, I have a taste for some chocolate toffee. Again. And some popcorn too, strangely enough.


----------

